# Great News From Milford!!



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=68434


"I'm glad people in the United States Humane Society and others educated us. It's a preferred option to the one we were going to take. You have improved the decision in this case. Absent your involvement we would have gone in a different direction," he said to a handful of people at last night's meeting.


----------

